# Magnum 350 Quick a release



## Fretless (May 23, 2020)

Hi y'all 
Am I correct in assuming any quick release valve will work with the Mag 350 as long as the hose size is the same?
Magnums are quite pricy if you can even find em.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes they should as long as the hose diameter is the same. I remember wrestling with mine when I had that filter that didn't have Q.D.s.


----------



## Fretless (May 23, 2020)

Thanks


----------

